# Something for the Vendors/Shop Owners.



## Petrus (9/4/17)

So , I went to Bloemfontein yesterday, and like normal when the girls/ladies/the two woman in my life went on their normal shopping spree, I did my normal walking around in the Mall as usual. So I went into a Smoke Store, where they are selling cigarettes, pipes and cheap Chinese vapes, and all of a sudden I spot a massive display with Mods, Atty's, Wire and Wick , basically the complete package. I was quite impress. Then the first customer approach the lady working there, asking for advice, and she didn't know nothing, so I helped the gentleman with a setup and he was quite impressed. So after he left I asked the lady what happened to the "old stuff", and she replied the shop has a new owner and they had opened some other shops as well. So on my way home I thought, if it were my shops, I would definitely try to hire someone with experience in vaping, to make this thing a success. And believe me, you will make a success. Who is the people interested in vaping gear???? Those who want to quit stinkies...Right...hell yes. So please guys from my point of view, try to hire someone who knows their stuff and don't play with their phone the whole time. This is my point of view from a business side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Huffapuff (9/4/17)

A knowledgeable salesperson makes all the difference. For the noob vaper there is just too much overwhelming choice - having someone who knows their stuff recommending the right gear creates a new, returning customer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/17)

Petrus said:


> So , I went to Bloemfontein yesterday, and like normal when the girls/ladies/the two woman in my life went on their normal shopping spree, I did my normal walking around in the Mall as usual. So I went into a Smoke Store, where they are selling cigarettes, pipes and cheap Chinese vapes, and all of a sudden I spot a massive display with Mods, Atty's, Wire and Wick , basically the complete package. I was quite impress. Then the first customer approach the lady working there, asking for advice, and she didn't know nothing, so I helped the gentleman with a setup and he was quite impressed. So after he left I asked the lady what happened to the "old stuff", and she replied the shop has a new owner and they had opened some other shops as well. So on my way home I thought, if it were my shops, I would definitely try to hire someone with experience in vaping, to make this thing a success. And believe me, you will make a success. Who is the people interested in vaping gear???? Those who want to quit stinkies...Right...hell yes. So please guys from my point of view, try to hire someone who knows their stuff and don't play with their phone the whole time. This is my point of view from a business side.



This is definitely the reason twisp has been successful (especially for beginner vapers) because they train their staff based on their products.

Sure they dont know how to make coils and different wire types etc.. But they dont need to know that because their products do not require coil building.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/17)

There are tonnes of shops like this, they're retail outlets only, expanding their product range to meet monthly targets. Usually their profit margins are considerably higher than a dedicated vape shop. In my experience these shop owners just want to move products and don't really care more than that. Selling hubbly, tobacco cigarettes and vapes under one roof proves this. No tobacco shop is going to try to help you to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

